# Hamster help



## kiwi222 (Sep 26, 2020)

my syrian hamster keeps running up the sides of his big cage. to me it looks like he wants out so i occasionally put him on my lap while i sit in front of his cage. is this normal ? should i be worried ? his bin cage is 36in W, 16in D, and 14in H. would a bigger cage solve this. it’s been about a week of this behavior.


----------



## kiwi222 (Sep 26, 2020)

kiwi222 said:


> my syrian hamster keeps running up the sides of his big cage. to me it looks like he wants out so i occasionally put him on my lap while i sit in front of his cage. is this normal ? should i be worried ? his bin cage is 36in W, 16in D, and 14in H. would a bigger cage solve this. it's been about a week of this behavior.


lol sorry i meant bin** cage !!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

It's a good size cage, though if you have the room you can certainly go bigger if you wish, however,first of all, what do you have in the cage by way of entertainment for your hamster?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi. Can we see a pic of the setup. Paving can be a sign of boredom or stress
Cage is a decent size but I will ask this as it's a bin cage, are the measurements taken from the top of the bin or the bottom? This does make a difference as most bins taper.

How long have you had him?
How long is he allowed out the cage and how often?


----------

